# Where can i buy an HPS bulb ????



## purple_chronic (May 13, 2006)

PLease dont say Ebay cuz i cant buy on ebay, any stores thats worldwide....


----------



## Mutt (May 13, 2006)

Google:

HPS Bulb. 

You'll find over a hundred stores in under a second in your area


----------



## sgtsmoke (May 14, 2006)

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/index.php?cPath=374&osCsid=1837888fcc2abd75217c099484cddd5e

good place fast delivery and prices


----------



## purple_chronic (May 14, 2006)

thanxx...
well i live in Puerto Rico and their aint much garden shops...

but aint there a normal store that sells hps bulbs????


----------



## Hick (May 14, 2006)

PC..depending on the wattage you need, some home improvement/building supply stores carry the lower wattage bulbs, 150 watt and -.


----------



## purple_chronic (May 15, 2006)

Thanx Hick...ill look and see what i can find...


----------



## Hick (May 16, 2006)

PC..You DO know that an hps bulb requires a matching ballast?..._"Just"_, the bulb is useless.


----------



## purple_chronic (May 17, 2006)

really??? so i have to buy the hole thing??? is that expensive??
cuz since i live in PR everything i buy, the shipping is really expensive...(international postage)!!!!!!


----------



## 051181 (May 17, 2006)

the cost of shippings will be costly .they weigh a lot (and yes the ballest is not cheap) up to 10 times the cost of the light


----------

